
The Weird, Wild Saga of Gizmondo - gdeglin
http://www.thedrive.com/news/2559/the-weird-wild-saga-of-gizmondo-part-1
======
pavlov
_In March of 2008, Eriksson was re-arrested in Sweden — only a year after
being deported from the US after pleading no contest to charges of
embezzlement and illegal gun possession. After trial in Sweden, on July 10,
2009, Eriksson was convicted of extortion, theft and assault, and was
sentenced to 18 months in a maximum-security prison. Yet this sentence was for
a completely unrelated crime — all involved in the Gizmondo collapse escaped
legally clean and free from a debacle that destroyed a multination
corporation, and fleeced hundreds of millions of dollars from investors._

If these guys -- known mobsters dressed up as technology businessmen, living
the most conspicuous lifestyle imaginable -- can get away with all this, what
other kind of corruption and crime is going on in investment-fuelled
industries?

~~~
paavokoya
>what other kind of corruption and crime is going on in investment-fuelled
industries

HSBC actively and knowingly helps funnel Mexican drug-cartel and Hezbollah
(literal terrorists) funds with mere fines as punishment. The U.S. government
does not stand up to multi-national banks which can ruin the global economy.

------
CM30
Wow. That story was more like a Hollywood movie script than the tale of a
video game console company. Some of it reminded me a bit of the Paul Le Roux
thing posted here a few weeks ago (especially the 'move to international
waters before trying to throw enemies to the sharks' part).

Either way, this is the sort of journalism we should be seeing more of
nowadays. Not the early BuzzFeed style clickbait that most online media seems
to be producing day in and day out.

------
VonGuard
If you would like to see a Gizmondo in the flesh, come to the Museum of Art
and Digital Entertainment in Oakland. Ours is dead, sadly, but you can at
least look at it, and the unreleased game Hit and Myth.

I was at the launch party for this device and it was clearly a shame from the
word go. They gave out free devices to the press, which no one EVER does
anymore. Nintendo does not give out free DS' to everyone at their press
events.

Still, EA built SSX Tricky and a motorcycle game for it!

------
Evenjos
This is a timely read for me. I just finished reading "Disrupted," by Dan
Lyons, about corruption in the digital marketing industry.

------
thisisandyok
Wow, quite an interesting story. I vaguely remember this device being on the
market, but I had always thought it was made by the same Tiger that made those
little LCD handheld games

